# New topic =D



## cruiser (Dec 3, 2003)

OMG... new section... OMG i couldnt resist making to first post 

But, I cant really think of anything major to say at the moment, im sure I could think of something!
There wasthis one time, when my 48channel soundcraft desk blew up in the middle of the show...

Or the time our whole lx grid whent live cause someone got the wrong 3phase lead lol

but meh.. yayyy =)


----------



## wemeck (Dec 5, 2003)

cruiser said:


> OMG... new section... OMG i couldnt resist making to first post
> 
> But, I cant really think of anything major to say at the moment, im sure I could think of something!
> There wasthis one time, when my 48channel soundcraft desk blew up in the middle of the show...
> ...



Winter without snow really gives you a different sense of accomplishment! LOL


----------



## cruiser (Dec 5, 2003)

LMAO... What a good call, that was very clever =)

Must be the hot weather or sumthin...


----------



## wemeck (Dec 5, 2003)

Yea!! Being a Smarta** and having a quick wit is a side effect of being married with children.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 6, 2003)

Ooh see we learn new stuff everyday  how old are your kids?


----------

